# My 1St Hummer... I Am So Excited - They Are Truly C O O L ! !



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx to a fellow forum member I have officially joined the society.

A 1975 Anniversary model - only made the one year and I think it is totally cool. I know... not to everyone's liking. I just love the shape and how it mimics the brand symbol.










*I know... it's a slippery slope - indeed! What on here isn't?*


----------



## lukeyc (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry to be ignorant, but what is a hummer?


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Thats a cracker. I'd not drawn the parallel in my mind between the symbol and the shape, but thats all I can see now


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

That is so cool and a real beauty nice find welldone :yes:


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

lukeyc said:


> Sorry to be ignorant, but what is a hummer?


I'll leave it to others to be more technical but its a tuning fork type electronic mechanism that drives the watch and the resonance makes a humming sound ,


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Nice one ! Really cool how the shape mimics the logo.

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

i like it!

Hummers are quite addictive, until you relax with your hands behind your head and hear it humming away - then they can be annoying!

Hasn't stopped me having two, with another in the post though!


----------



## streety (Jan 17, 2009)

I've seen that shape before but never connected the shape with the tuning fork symbol until now. Now I've got to have one. (to go with the other three !).


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I have an example of the stainless steel ladies version with the 230 calibre in it:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I have an example of the stainless steel ladies version with the 230 calibre in it:


I've got small wrists, bet I could get away with wearing that :yahoo:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx guys! It sat there for awhile and I thought I was the only one out there that could appreciate it!

Not all that big, mine is 35x40. What size is the ladies, Paul? Also, what is the "100" designation?

They also did a Spaceview for the Anniversary with the same shaped case.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi very nice bulova ,i do not one but i have a few others makers that make a very nice humming sound ,i like them two.all the best woody77.


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Seller here, missing it but glad it went to a good home!


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice, like that. I'm considering an accutron to go with the omega f300 cone I got from a forum member. Love the hum and the sweep of the second hand. Great. Enjoy it...)


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanx again guys... I think it was truly a great find and many thanx to GASHEAD - One fine chap to deal with (on several occassions)! Lee, don't lose any sleep at night... it has a good home, along with the others.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Very nice watch! I, also, have a men's Anniv. with the 230 caliber movement as in yours. You can always tell a 230 Accutron movement because that is the only caliber of Accutron with a two letter Day wheel. When you see "100" on the dial or band, it denotes the 100th Anniv. of Bulova. In 1975, the production line was shut down and only 100th Anniv. models were produced for a short run. These were made with the 214, 218, 224 and 230 movements. Don't know of any produced with the 219 movement. The 230 caliber was used for both a slightly smaller (than the 214 version) mans watch as well as an even smaller cased women's watch. The women's 100th Anniv. is pretty rare as is the stainless steel men's 214 version - rumored to be only 10% of the 214 100th Anniv. run.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

W E L C O M E ! ! !

Nice 1st post Oliverb!

Daaa..., I knew the 100 stood for that, I just had a brain fart! You sound like you know your Accutrons... post a few pix! So, are you saying that there were only 214 of the 100th Anniversary made? Can you break it down into the number for each movement? 230's are probably the most common? Again, thanx for the info.

The wife just noticed mine and I hope it stays in my watch box.


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks for the welcome! Yeah, I have owned Accutrons since the early '70s and started to collect them a little while ago. No, the 214 refers to that caliber, the first Accutron tuning fork movement Bulova made. They are the more common and sought after 100th Anniv. They also have the largest, heaviest case. Those with 230 movements are on the rarer side but usually not as sought after. Unfortunately, Bulova never kept and/or released numbers for any of their models - ever, as far as I know. We only know that the 100th Anniv. Accutrons were produced in only one production run and only in 1975. The 214 caliber version did not have a date on the case back. Only 214 Accutron produced w/o a date code. Unfortunately, many of the 214 100th Anniv. Accutrons no longer have the correct date or sub-caliber movement as these large, heavy watches were often banged around a good bit and other sub-caliber and date movements subsequently installed in a repair.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Welcome oliverb. Can you tell us more about the 2010 issued Accutron Anniversary 214?

I read most of the threads on this subject on the Accutron Yahoo list but did folks ever determine where the coils for these came from? I seem to remember there were rumours they were hand wound in Japan; was there any truth in this? And are the index wheels newly produced or new-old-stock?


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

The more I hear about this watch... the more I'm lovin' it!

Keep the great info commin' gents...


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Silver Hawk said:


> Welcome oliverb. Can you tell us more about the 2010 issued Accutron Anniversary 214?
> 
> I read most of the threads on this subject on the Accutron Yahoo list but did folks ever determine where the coils for these came from? I seem to remember there were rumours they were hand wound in Japan; was there any truth in this? And are the index wheels newly produced or new-old-stock?


I can tell you that the 50th Anniv. Accutron has all new parts and that none of the older design 214 parts interchange. The new watch is also physically larger than old Alpha 214 models. The watch was engineered and produced by Citizen, in Japan. As to whether or not the new coils were hand wound, I don't know. The 2010 Accutron is an impressive watch but at $4K MSRP, well above the reach of most collectors. I know it can be found for less but is still around $3K at best unless you really get lucky. There seems to be quite a few of them around for a limited production run of just 1K. I don't think they sold that well. I might like to add one to my collection in the future if the price comes down considerably lower and I win the lottery. LOL.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oliverb said:


> ... has all new parts and that none of the older design 214 parts interchange.


I didn't realize that...thanks. I'd also like to get one for the collection; were they serial number stamped?


----------



## Oliverb (Sep 3, 2012)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oliverb said:
> 
> 
> > ... has all new parts and that none of the older design 214 parts interchange.
> ...


Yes, they are serial numbered. Since Citizen/Bulova put so much into this all new tuning fork movement, some have wondered if they would bring out another in the near future without the special display, etc. and lower price. No evidence that will happen, though.


----------

